# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua hộp số Harmonic

## zzslimzip

Em đang cần 1 hoặc nhiều bộ hộp số Harmonic HPG 32A - 21 hoặc (32A - 33)(32A - 45). anh em ai có để cho em với ạ

----------

cnc365.com.vn

----------


## zzslimzip

có ai có không để lại giúp e 1 hộp với ạ

----------


## imechavn

Bác xem loại này được ko:

mã HPG-32A-33
có 10 con.

----------


## zzslimzip

Loại này dc a ơi

----------


## zzslimzip

có ai có nữa k để giúp e với ạ

----------


## zzslimzip

có ai có không giúp em với

----------


## zzslimzip

ai có không giúp em với ạ

----------


## ppgas

> ai có không giúp em với ạ


Thấy minhat có cái này, bác thử liên lạc: 093 8397708

----------


## zzslimzip

con này bác ý không còn a ơi

----------


## huyquynhbk

0938397708 gọi luôn số này mà hỏi chủ nhân nhé bác.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cnc365.com.vn

> Em đang cần 1 hoặc nhiều bộ hộp số Harmonic HPG 32A - 21 hoặc (32A - 33)(32A - 45). anh em ai có để cho em với ạ


liên hệ mình : 0982416131
http://cnc365.com.vn/san-pham/ef7918...4-adc9ea684385

----------


## vietnamcnc

Giống con đó, bích size vuông 90mm, tỉ số 1/50 được không bác?

(P/S mượn tạm hình của anh Bagac. Tks anh BG)

----------

